# Anova Sale



## Braz (Dec 17, 2018)

I just got an email from anovaculinary.com announcing a $30 off holiday sale on their wifi/bt sous vide cooker. Might be a good time to pull the trigger if you've  been considering one.


----------



## solman (Dec 17, 2018)

if you buy from target but through google express, there's a 20% coupon for first time shoppers.
https://express.google.com/product/...022199267340640289_17725138470085861029_10046


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 17, 2018)

I started to purchase one with the google express deal and the delivery date went from dec 27 to jan 15 ,no thanks!


----------



## solman (Dec 17, 2018)

I think the delivery dates are worse case estimates. I've always gotten things within days.


----------

